# Grafische Terminalsession



## voelzi (31. März 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe in  meinem Netz zwei Suse Linux 9.2 Rechner. Ich möchte mich nun von dem einen Rechner aus an dem zweiten Rechner anmelden. Dazu möchte ich eine grafische Terminalsession aufbauen, also ähnlich wie bei ssh nur eben nicht Kommandozeilen orientiert.

Wenn ich VNC einsetze, habe ich zwar die Möglichkeit mich per Fernzugriff auf dem Rechner einzuloggen. Aber ich erhalte nur die Oberfläche des derzeit lokal angemeldeten Nutzers. Mein Ziel ist es aber zusätzlich zum lokalen Nutzer eine weitere Sitzung zu erhalten, damit ich unabhängig vom Nutzer arbeiten kann.. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen. 

Gruß

voelzi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob das geht, aber moeglicherweise ist das direkt ueber X drin. Der X-Server bietet ja die Moeglichkeit ueber Port 6000 (ich glaub es war 6000) zuzugreifen. Ob das jedoch auch nur die aktuelle Session wie bei VNC ist oder ob das ermoeglicht das zu machen was Du willst weiss ich nicht. Hab's noch nicht ausprobiert und auch noch nix gross darueber gelesen.


----------



## gorim (2. April 2005)

Hallo voelzi,

erst vor kurzem habe ich den nxserver bei mir ausprobiert. Infos zum kostenpflichtigen Server findest Du bei http://www.nomachine.com. Die Clients sind dafür kostenlos und gibts für verschiedene Betriebssysteme.

Den Server gibts auch als Opensource, nennt sich FreeNX. Downloads hier: http://www.heise.de/ct/05/07/links/070.shtml.


bis dann 
gorim


----------

